# Funtoo + gcc-4.6.4

## fellsword

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

Pues estoy instalado Funtoo y estoy en el proceso de, pero al querer hacer emerge -uDNavq @world, manda un error de gcc-4.6.4.

En este caso, me dice que se va a actualizar, pero manda este error:

>>> Jobs: 22 of 32 complete, 1 failed               Load avg: 2.57, 3.26, 2.59

 * Package:    sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: toolchain@gentoo.org

 * USE:        ada amd64 cxx elibc_glibc fortran kernel_linux multilib nls nptl openmp userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox

patching file gcc/gcc.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 6437 (offset -45 lines).

patching file libgcc/Makefile.in

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether ln works... yes

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for gawk... gawk

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gnatbind... no

checking for gnatbind... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gnatmake... no

checking for gnatmake... no

checking whether compiler driver understands Ada... no

checking how to compare bootstrapped objects... cmp --ignore-initial=16 $$f1 $$f2

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for PWL_handle_timeout in -lpwl... no

checking for version 0.11 (revision 0 or later) of PPL... no

configure: error: GNAT is required to build ada

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4 failed (configure phase):

 *   configure fail

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 766:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cd ${WORKDIR}/objdir && ../gcc-${PV}/configure $(use_enable libssp) $(use_enable multilib) --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs --enable-libmudflap --prefix=${PREFIX} --bindir=${BINPATH} --includedir=${LIBPATH}/include --datadir=${DATAPATH} --mandir=${DATAPATH}/man --infodir=${DATAPATH}/info --with-gxx-include-dir=${STDCXX_INCDIR} --host=$CHOST --target=$CTARGET --disable-ppl --disable-cloog --with-system-zlib --enable-obsolete --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-lto --with-bugurl=http://bugs.funtoo.org --with-pkgversion="Funtoo ${PVR}" --with-mpfr-include=${S}/mpfr/src --with-mpfr-lib=${WORKDIR}/objdir/mpfr/src/.libs $confgcc || die "configure fail"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/work/objdir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.6.4'

······································································································································

* ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4 failed (configure phase):

 *   configure fail

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 766:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cd ${WORKDIR}/objdir && ../gcc-${PV}/configure $(use_enable libssp) $(use_enable multilib) --enable-version-specific-runtime-libs --enable-libmudflap --prefix=${PREFIX} --bindir=${BINPATH} --includedir=${LIBPATH}/include --datadir=${DATAPATH} --mandir=${DATAPATH}/man --infodir=${DATAPATH}/info --with-gxx-include-dir=${STDCXX_INCDIR} --host=$CHOST --target=$CTARGET --disable-ppl --disable-cloog --with-system-zlib --enable-obsolete --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-lto --with-bugurl=http://bugs.funtoo.org --with-pkgversion="Funtoo ${PVR}" --with-mpfr-include=${S}/mpfr/src --with-mpfr-lib=${WORKDIR}/objdir/mpfr/src/.libs $confgcc || die "configure fail"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/work/objdir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.6.4'

El poco tiempo que llevo con Funtoo, esta muy bueno, me encanta, por que si manda un error de USEs, te dice cuales son las que hay que usar o quitar.

Pero en este caso, de gcc, no se que hacer.

----------

## fellsword

Este es otro error quitando ada de make.conf.

.....

sed -e 's/\(UNUSED\)/_GLIBCXX_\1/g' \

    -e 's/\(GCC[ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ_]*_H\)/_GLIBCXX_\1/g' \

    -e 's/SUPPORTS_WEAK/__GXX_WEAK__/g' \

    -e 's/\([ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ_]*USE_WEAK\)/_GLIBCXX_\1/g' \

    -e 's,^#include "\(.*\)",#include <bits/\1>,g' \

    < /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.6.4/libstdc++-v3/../gcc/gthr-posix.h > x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bits/gthr-default.h

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/work/objdir/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/include'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/work/objdir'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/work/objdir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.6.4'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/work/objdir'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.6.4/work/gcc-4.6.4'

(chroot) linux / #

----------

## fellsword

Bueno, parece que lo resolvi ignorando gcc en la actualización de la distro.

----------

